# Makeover



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool project that was part of a whole house repaint (except kitchen). 6 rooms had wallpaper removed and stained trim painted.

This particular room had wainscot paneling removed, partial kitchen cabs removed, fireplace removed, new wallboard, etc.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Finished with Aura and BM Waterborne ceiling


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow nice work. You guys brought that place back up to speed alright! How long were you there for? Did you do the demo and drywall work?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job on this Tony. I bet the clients are so happy.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

wje said:


> Wow nice work. You guys brought that place back up to speed alright! How long were you there for? Did you do the demo and drywall work?


Just running solo. The HO is a fireman so he did the demo of the cabinets, fireplace, and built the cabinet for the TV to replace the fireplace. Was there for almost 4 weeks - the rest of the house was extensive.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks great Tony! :thumbup:


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning. 
Shaved 20 years off that room.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice transformation!!!:thumbup:


----------

